# Lyft instant pay debit card change.



## rdelosh74 (Dec 8, 2016)

I am changing my debit card for the Lyft instant pay. 
Everything I am reading tells me to go to the driver app, go to earnings and hit cash out. 
And then it will give me options to change the card. 

My question is..

Right now I am at $47 and when i hit the button it tells me that I have to wait until $50.
I really need this money and I don't want to have the instructions be wrong and when i hit Get Paid, have it go through without it giving me the chance to change my card.

Has anyone done this recently and does it have the option?

thanks.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

rdelosh74 said:


> I am changing my debit card for the Lyft instant pay.
> Everything I am reading tells me to go to the driver app, go to earnings and hit cash out.
> And then it will give me options to change the card.
> 
> ...


When you make at least $50 it will give you an edit info option button under the get paid,hit that and it will allow you to change your card info.I change mine a lot because my bank sucks about releasing funds right away so I usually use my siblings cards when I need money right away.Good luck


----------



## rdelosh74 (Dec 8, 2016)

thank you, worked exactly like you described.


----------

